# Bricked Transformer Prime



## juniorck2k4

This is my first post on here, so bear with me on this lol.

I have a Asus Transformer Prime, that appears to be completely bricked. The tablet will boot up to the Asus screen ("Device is unlocked" message in upper left corner), but then stays there. This started happening after I chose to wipe data from the recovery screen (the one accessed by holding power + vol down when booting). That same recovery menu, I cannot get back to. Holding power + vol down just takes me back to the same Asus screen.

I do seem to be able to access APX mode (holding power + vol up when booting). I got my computer to recognize the device in APX mode, by installing the Universal Naked Driver (found here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426502). It shows up as "Asus Transformer Prime APX Interface". I looked around and found some ways that are supposed to help recovery by using nvflash. When running nvflash command though, I keep on getting a message "NVflash started. Unknown device found".

I'm not sure if my tablet is really bricked for good and I'm just wasting my time, or if I'm just going about it the wrong way.

Any suggestions?


----------



## canizareshenry

Sir I also have the same problem it was stock up at the splash screen, and will continue to on even when turned off. Contacted Asus technical support they say that a motherboard had to be replaced. Can anyone help me also, Im from Philippines, recently rooted my prime but it break.


----------

